
Ask HN: Are you using any internal company website/wiki? - leahcim
In your company, how do you organise the information and do you have a central place to host it?
I&#x27;m specifically talking about:
- policies
- news
- handbook
- employees directory
- travel booking
- etc.
======
juangacovas
DokuWiki is good with enough plugins and not so complex as other solutions.
Main problem as always is having "everybody" learn the syntax to add content.

------
dhruvkar
We just started using Documize after trying out a few solutions including
wiki.js and Confluence.

[https://www.documize.com](https://www.documize.com)

------
brianjking
I have used Confluence, GitBook, Sphinx, & MkDocs in the past.

------
mindcrime
We run a self-hosted Mediawiki instance, and also use Google Docs.

